# PC Input On TV Not Working Anymore...



## cm11599ps

Hey guys. I've been racking my brains on this and can't figure out what's going on.

I have an XP desktop on my wireless network in my living room. From the desktop I run into a powered VGA splitter so that I can send a VGA signal to my Sony 40" tv as well as a 17" monitor I have on the living room wall. I use the TV for internet browsing and such and then when I want to watch TV I simply change the input on my TV. The smaller monitor is still on and will display my photo screensaver after a few minutes. This setup has worked fine since March but all of a sudden it went kaput.

OK, so my smaller monitor still shows the computer display but my TV now says "No PC input" on the PC input setting. for the record I have not changed any settings on anything, it all of a sudden stopped working. All of the cables and such are brand new, having been purchased since March.

So here's a rundown of what I've done to try and fix it......


VGA out of computer to splitter then VGA cables running to tv and smaller monitor---------Only smaller monitor works.

Switching the VGA cables for smaller monitor and TV -------- Only smaller monitor works.

Going straight from computer to TV with 2 seperate VGA cables------ No picture on TV with either cable

Going straight from a DIFFERENT computer VGA out to TV ------- FINALLY a picture on TV.



What gives? Everything worked fine since March until a few days ago. That's when the PC input on the TV itself would display the blank "no pc input" screen but would flicker the computer display occassionally. Even while this was happening the display on the smaller monitor was not affected at all.

Then last night and this morning everything was back to normal but now it's back to not working at all.  Every so often the TV will display the image for a few minutes but then go back to the "No PC Input" screen.

I've tried different cables, I've made sure the cables are inserted tightly and I've changed resolutions. Any ideas?  Why would it work and then all of a sudden stop?  For the record, I currently have a different computer hooked up using the same exact connections and it's been working fine.  Is this a computer problem or TV problem?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Could be a video card problem. And I don't fully understand your setup. So you have 1 VGA cable coming out of your computer, and then an external splitter? It might be better and easier to get a video card and then use both outputs. They even have S-video outputs which might be a better connection to your TV.


----------



## cm11599ps

Thanks for getting back to me.  I've posted this question on a number of boards and this is the only reply I have received so far......

OK, so here's the setup.


I have a desktop computer in my living room.  It's a gateway, about 3-4 years old.  I only have a single VGA out on the video card.  I run that single VGA cable into a powered VGA spliiter that has 2 VGA outs.  

From the VGA splitter I run VGA to my 40" Sony TV and I also run VGA to a 17" compter monitor.  This setup gives me the same display on both screens.  I also have a wireless keyboard and mouse as well.

The reason I have this setup is because I browse the internet on my big TV using the wireless keyboard/mouse.  I also use it for streaming movies through netflix.  The computer is always on so that when I'm done browsing the web I simply change the input on my TV to my cable box.  The smaller 17" screen is still on and still displays the computer display.  My photo screensaver then gets displayed.  This is my version of having one of those digital photo frames.

OK, so that's the setup I have and it's worked beautifully for months.

Here's the problem I have now.  Both screen will display the computer output but after a few minutes the big TV's display will begin to flicker and eventually go black saying "no PC input."  The smaller screen is NOT affected at all and is fine.

At this point you would assume it's a problem with the big TV, the cable or the output on the splitter.

Nope.

I've actually switched VGA cables with the same result. 

I've bypassed the splitter with the same result.  When I bypass the splitter the small screen works fine but the big TV has the same problem.

OK, so you would assume that there has to be a problem with the big TV at this point, right?

Wrong.  I've hooked a different computer up to the TV with the same VGA cables and it works fine.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Well if the TV doesn't work with the computer, but the TV works, the cable works, and the splitter works, it leaves your computer to be the problem. What resolution is your TV at? It might be too much for your onboard graphics, again I might look into getting a better card. You could either connect both cables directly to the video card since video cards have dual outputs, or just send one cable back to the splitter and have it on both screens.


----------



## cm11599ps

But everything was working before, it's just that all of a sudden this started happening.  For what it's worth, it did happen shortly after I recent XP update I did.  I only did the update because I got sick of seeing the update message everytime I logged on.

Even still, why would the big TV display the image for a few minutes and then all of a sudden flicker and go out?  All the while the small monitor continues to work.

I am currently using a different computer as I type this but I have it hooked up via the same old video connections and it's working fine.  Both computers seem to be at the same resolution, 1024x768.

I guess I'll see if I can take a vidoe card from another machine.....


----------



## kookooshortman55

I really don't know. Just try a couple things out to isolate the problem. It could be your video card, did you say you tried hooking up the TV directly to the computer? It could also be the update you installed, but I doubt it. Do you have the latest video drivers?


----------



## cm11599ps

Trust me, I've tried to isolate the problem and it's really bugging me.  I can't stand when things work perfectly and then all of a sudden crap out for no reason.  I don't know what else to do.


----------



## kookooshortman55

I would say just go for the video card, they are getting very cheap now. If you're not going to be doing any gaming I would recommend the 8500GT.


----------

